# Hole in stock intake????



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone! Got a question. I bought a stock intake and I noticed there is a hole in the side of the bottom of the box. Is that normal?


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's where the air comes in


----------

